# About the controversial viral Indonesia Raya parody video



## WolfCastle (Jan 7, 2021)

See?

Of course any of you didn't know, I'll explain these for you.

The "instrumental" parody of Indonesia's national anthem (Indonesia Raya) which insult the country, its national hero *Sukarno *and current president *Joko Widodo*, has gathered rage from Indonesian peoples since the video's release on YouTube in December last year. Although the video has been deleted and its original uploader *MY Asean* has been deleted, that video has been reuploaded by users only risk just for fun. God this is the one of the horrible things I ever seen. And the original video *(THAT RARE ORIGINAL FEMALE VARIANT)* was really anger me off. But why the Indonesian dictator Suharto cannot be insulted there. Darn.

It humiliated our country (*Malaysia*) for that.

And I made a comic about that garbage.






And hey, Indonesia, I'm not insulting your country. Please forgive me, Indonesia...


----------

